# In the Home Stretch!



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

99 More days to go! We're finally in the double digits instead of the triple. I'm psyched about the changing leaves, shorter days and the nip of the cooler weather. Of course, The Halloween decor will soon be appearing once again. Can't wait!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Damn, you beat me to the post. 

Yep, before we know it that crisp autumn air will be biting at us (well, those of us in a climate that does so). The Michael's up here already has most of their stuff out. My wife picked up some Jack 'O Lantern plates and napkins just this week. It shan't be long before the Halloween stuff makes appearances at the other stores too.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Sure, rub in that "ideal Autumn weather" thing. I guess I deserve it for beating you to the post.   

Maybe it's wishful thinking on my part (probably) but the weather here is acting much the same way as it was last year this time. Rained EVERY day the first half of Summer, now it's not falling, at all. Then Sept 21 rolls around and though it's probably nothing like Fall in Massachusetts, it was undeniably Autumn here! Cool breezes, the type you can ride down the road with your windows down, AC off, open your windows at night and just use the ceiling fan smelling the fresh air and scents from outside. Stuff like that makes you glad to be alive. One of these good ol' days, I'm going to do my damndest to get my lovely wife to consent to moving North. I'm tired of this ****ing baking in the Spring, Summer, Autumn and most of the Winter! Need that seasonal touch, ya know.


----------



## VtheVamp (Apr 27, 2004)

Damn that Florida weather!!!


----------



## davidjaffe (Jun 28, 2004)

*Damn So-cal!*

I grew up in Alabama! I SO miss the weather there...

I love L.A. but man, it sucks for Halloween. I am so jealous of ya'll who live in places it actually feels like fall. PLUS when you toss in the fact that most homes in decent areas of L.A. cost well over 900K, forget about doing a yard haunt. I got a great town house but there's no way to decorate it!

Arghhhh! Halloween in L.A. sucks!

Still...I am excited that we're getting closer!


----------

